# Please Help!!!! how to hint/ask my friend to be my sperm donor?????



## CortneyWil (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi girls, how can I ask him to be my donor, I've been thinking about being a mum for ages. My friend and I have been friends for 12 years and both single, I know he wants to be a dad. I have 2 options I've been thinking about 1) is to get courage to ask my friend to help or....2) use a sperm bank which is costly. .......please help!!!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi I have pm'd you
L


----------



## blondedolphin (May 13, 2012)

I had been thinking about asking my friend for a while but realised I needed a little alcohol on board to actually pop the question. We were out in a big group and I waited until the end of the evening and asked him, left the question with him and left. He said yes straight away and we met later to discuss it.
Good luck


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

exactly once you start talking about your desire to become a mother male friends will start coming out of the wood work and offering- well that was my experience, also i work in a female dominated profession and some gay men were asking the women about co-parenting.
x


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

I think just be brave, maybe mention an article you read (there have been plenty) about women using sperm banks or donors, and say you'd prefer to co-parent with a dear friend. Then maybe ask him what he thinks, and if he's want to be a daddy or donor if it was to help a friend. Keep it light and friendly!
Good luck xx


----------

